
Tiny houses for the homeless thrive in Eugene: Would this work in other cities? - edward
http://www.oregonlive.com/hg/index.ssf/2014/11/tiny_houses_for_homeless.html
======
SCAQTony
Opportunity Village has 30-units. I love the idea but the danger of grouping
any type of safety-net properties together in one bunch (such as section-8
housing, micro housing for the homeless, etc.) tends to ghettoize a desperate
community. This has negative effects within that struggling community (drugs,
Alcohol, psychosis) and the broader community at large.

I don't have a solution (who does) but 30-40 units is probably manageable for
the police, fire departments, and mental health services but to prevent fires
they really should include solar or something.

~~~
Tempest1981
Do you feel the idea is a net negative, or that other ideas work better? I
guess the optimist in me would like to see _something_ work. The tiny homes
would mean fewer homeless folks pushing overflowing shopping carts around.

The location appears to be mixed residential and industrial, with a trailer
park and a few small homes nearby. It might be the same type of area where the
homeless already reside.
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/N+Garfield+St,+Eugene,+OR+...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/N+Garfield+St,+Eugene,+OR+97402)

Reading the website, residents must pay $200/mo, contribute to the village,
and follow 5 rules. Not sure who enforces the rules. And $200/mo means it's
not for the poorest of the homeless.
[http://www.squareonevillages.org/#!opportunity/c959](http://www.squareonevillages.org/#!opportunity/c959)

I know that San Jose recently relocated a "few hundred" people from "The
Jungle". It was a success, they say. But there are still thousands of homeless
in San Jose alone. [http://www.sanjoseinside.com/2015/03/30/city-to-use-
jungle-c...](http://www.sanjoseinside.com/2015/03/30/city-to-use-jungle-
cleanup-as-model-for-other-homeless-camps/)

~~~
SCAQTony
I am not qualified to say if it is a net negative or positive. I just presume
that if you are homeless and you have a roof over your head that is definitely
a net positive.

I would actually consider donating. Ho much does it cost to build a "shed?"

